
A Fast Functional Algorithm to Generate Random Latin Squares - 3rdkulturekyd
https://functional.works-hub.com/learn/a-fast-functional-algorithm-to-generate-random-latin-squares-9119b
======
fithisux
The article must have a clear section describing the algorithm and then a
section describing the implementation. Otherwise it is difficult to understand
the algorithm and the merits of the Scala implementation.

